# Do you think 'baby-faced' women are the most attractive?



## The Lonely Kid

Scientists in the aesthetic field found that women who have a *"baby-face"* are considered *more attractive* than ones with different sets of features. An example of a baby-face would be *large round eyes, small jaw/chin, small nose, and a shorter face in length.
*

*Here are two celebs with baby-faces:
*
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=mi...w=113&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:79

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=mi...oom=1&iact=hc&vpx=352&vpy=330&dur=488&hovh=22

*Which celebrities look better after photoshopping?
*
To test the accuracy of this study, I used some celebrities that are already considered beautiful. When looking at the two examples, which one do you find more attractive? The *second* one is the babyface. It may be hard to tell a huge difference, but try to pick the more attractive one just by the instinct you have by looking at them.

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4793/emmasn.jpg
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6943/kims.jpg
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/6994/megansr.jpg


----------



## Fawnhearted

Megan and Kim look best with their original faces, Emma looks cute either way.


----------



## lisbeth

Christina Ricci is stunning and has an extreme baby face. She's like a living Betty Boop.

I wanted to give a couple of examples of beautiful celebrities who _don't_ have baby faces, but I'm having a really hard time coming up with any. Taylor Swift is really pretty and has quite small eyes, but she has a baby face in other ways. I don't think a woman needs to have a baby face to be attractive, but it certainly helps.


----------



## 87wayz

I don't like women with that Angelina Jolie jawline, no hard angles in the face. More soft features. And thick, none of those six pack chicks with the bones poking u when u hit


----------



## lyric

87wayz said:


> I don't like women with that *Angelina Jolie* jawline, no hard angles in the face. More soft features. And thick, none of those six pack chicks with the bones poking u when u hit


She is and will always be ****ing flawless.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

87wayz said:


> I don't like women with that Angelina Jolie jawline, no hard angles in the face. More soft features. And thick, none of those six pack chicks with the bones poking u when u hit


I happen to have it. It's a pretty classic, timeless, elegant part of the face. Some people just hate it, like I did in the past..

That's the curse and blessing of this world. Varying tastes.


----------



## millenniumman75

She'd better be WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over 18. Each A is a year over 18, thank you very much.

We aren't playing Chris Hansen, no we are not! :wife


----------



## Aribeth

No I hate baby-faced women like Jessica Alba, I think they're really ugly.



laine73 said:


> As overexposed as she is, I still find Angelina Jolie one of the most beautiful women alive. I don't think she would quality as a baby face.


I agree, and what's so baby about her face lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

andreiuca said:


> No I hate baby-faced women like Jessica Alba, I think they're really ugly.


lol


----------



## laine73

*Depends on taste*

As overexposed as she is, I still find Angelina Jolie one of the most beautiful women alive. I don't think she would quality as a baby face.


----------



## 87wayz

lyric555 said:


> She is and will always be ****ing flawless.


Negative. Now: Sanaa Lathan, Maliah Michel, Chick from New Girl, and Jennifer Hudson ftw

And Jessica Alba too gotdamn


----------



## lyric

87wayz said:


> Negative. Now: Sanaa Lathan, Maliah Michel, Chick from New Girl, and Jennifer Hudson ftw


None of those women are on Angie's level, imo. Since you're going an ethnic route, I'd have to say Halle Berry and Gabrielle Union are closer to Angie's beauty. Gabby Union is GORGE.


----------



## lyric

laine73 said:


> As overexposed as she is, I still find Angelina Jolie one of the most beautiful women alive. I don't think she would quality as a baby face.


Ikr? I don't see anything "babyish" about her features. :sus


----------



## coeur_brise

Baby-face works for some women, like with big doe eyes and big lips, large forehead.









Sensual and angular faces well for others too, like Gisele Bundchen and Francoise Hardy. It's all about angles and ratios.


----------



## 87wayz

lyric555 said:


> None of those women are on Angie's level, imo. Since you're going an ethnic route, I'd have to say Halle Berry and Gabrielle Union are closer to Angie's beauty. Gabby Union is GORGE.


Agreed.


----------



## 87wayz

lyric555 said:


> Ikr? I don't see anything "babyish" about her features. :sus


Didn't say that I said the opposite. I don't **** with her like that she look like she'll bite


----------



## lyric

andreiuca said:


> No I hate baby-faced women like Jessica Alba, I think they're really ugly.
> 
> I agree, and what's so baby about her face lol


I've never understood Jessica Alba's appeal. Penelope Cruz, Jennifer Lopez, and Sofia Vergara are much sexier Latinas.


----------



## wrongnumber

The Lonely Kid said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=mi...oom=1&iact=hc&vpx=352&vpy=330&dur=488&hovh=22http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4793/emmasn.jpg
> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6943/kims.jpg
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/6994/megansr.jpg


Their faces look too small? And childlike. I know that's supposed to be the point but it's creepy. The Emma one would appeal to a pedo imo.


----------



## T-Bone

wrongnumber said:


> Their faces look too small? And childlike. I know that's supposed to be the point but it's creepy. The Emma one would appeal to a pedo imo.


Don't be jealous.


----------



## VC132

miranda kerr. WOW. that is all.


----------



## wrongnumber

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Don't be jealous.


I'm not. I'm being completely serious.


----------



## successful

87wayz said:


> I don't like women with that Angelina Jolie jawline, *no hard angles in the face. More soft features. And thick, none of those six pack chicks with the bones poking u when u hit*


exactly lol.


----------



## VC132

i don't really understand the thing about baby faces. if she's attractive, then she's attractive.


----------



## T-Bone

wrongnumber said:


> I'm not. I'm being completely serious.


Seriously jealous lol. Whenever a younger woman is found attractive by a man, someone who's jealous is always gonna throw up a pedophile sign. Happens everytime. I think shes cute. Selena Gomez is cute too. So what.


----------



## Aribeth

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Seriously jealous lol. Whenever a younger woman is found attractive by a man, someone who's jealous is always gonna throw up a pedophile sign. Happens everytime. I think shes cute. Selena Gomez is cute too. So what.


You should stop arguing with people if all you have to say is "you're just jealous". It makes you look like a baby.


----------



## wrongnumber

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Seriously jealous lol. Whenever a younger woman is found attractive by a man, someone who's jealous is always gonna throw up a pedophile sign. Happens everytime.* I think shes cute.* Selena Gomez is cute too. So what.


Ah, now I see why you are trying to palm jealousy off on me when I'm not.


----------



## coeur_brise

wrongnumber said:


> Their faces look too small? And childlike. I know that's supposed to be the point but it's creepy. The Emma one would appeal to a pedo imo.


I think the OP means baby-faces as indications of of youthfulness and fertility, maybe not actual prepubescent type face. If you have soft skin, big eyes on a grown women are signs of youth and fertility.


----------



## T-Bone

andreiuca said:


> You should stop arguing with people if all you have to say is "you're just jealous". It makes you look like a baby.


Yes sir, i apologize.  Even though it's most likely true.


----------



## wrongnumber

sanria22 said:


> I think the OP means baby-faces as indications of of youthfulness and fertility, maybe not actual prepubescent type face. If you have soft skin, big eyes on a grown women are signs of youth and fertility.


Yes I know what you are describing, it's called neotenous theory or something, I have to look up the name of it again. And I believe it. I don't believe those images were good examples though.


----------



## lyric

VC132 said:


> miranda kerr. WOW. that is all.


I wanna kiss her dimples. ***** is hotter than hell. And she seems sweet.


----------



## Micronian

sanria22 said:


> I think the OP means baby-faces as indications of of youthfulness and fertility, maybe not actual prepubescent type face. If you have soft skin, big eyes on a grown women are signs of youth and fertility.


That's exactly it. The opposite, or, non-baby face would be a woman with a large nose, long or non-round face. Even in magazines you would not find too many women with such features.

Something in our bodies tells us it's not immediately attractive.

an example of a non-babyface look would be something like this:








Anjelica Houston









Celine Dion before surgery

and of course...








The 9th Wonder of the world - Chyna

I wouldn't say these women had many "baby" features

Compare these with the ultimate of baby-faces: the Japanese








Ai Shinozaki


----------



## Aribeth

omg no child porn please


----------



## successful

andreiuca said:


> omg no child porn please


what?


----------



## Aribeth

successful said:


> what?


the 10 years old asian with big boobs!


----------



## juizdelinha

No.
I'm attracted to more angular faces


----------



## behave

beauty is in the eyes of the beholder .. im attracted to sharp features


----------



## kapa

Too bad its not the same for baby-faced guys =\


----------



## lisbeth

kapa said:


> Too bad its not the same for baby-faced guys =\


Some women like that. Also, baby-faced people tend to stay looking younger for longer, apparently.

I used to really scoff at the idea that 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder', but the internet has really shown me that whatever you think of, there's at least one person out there who likes it.


----------



## Freiheit

I guess this explains why I started to hate my face as I got older. When I was a kid I had a baby face but as I got older my nose got huge and so did my jawline making me look more like a dude.


----------



## Fawnhearted

Micronian said:


> That's exactly it. The opposite, or, non-baby face would be a woman with a large nose, long or non-round face. Even in magazines you would not find too many women with such features.
> 
> Something in our bodies tells us it's not immediately attractive.
> 
> an example of a non-babyface look would be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica Houston


Anjelica Huston is beeeeautiful. <3



andreiuca said:


> the 10 years old asian with big boobs!


The pic of Ai Shinozaki that Micronian posted? She's 20 yrs old...


----------



## yna

kapa said:


> Too bad its not the same for baby-faced guys =\


'Guess it depends on the girl, but I think baby-faced guys are cute lol. Like this asian celeb. =DD


----------



## lisbeth

I have small eyes, but I've spent so much energy hating myself for it over the years that I feel kind of numb about it now. I still think it makes me ugly, but when I think about it I don't get the big emotional response that I used to every time.


----------



## thewall

The Lonely Kid said:


> Scientists in the aesthetic field found that women who have a *"baby-face"* are considered *more attractive* than ones with different sets of features. An example of a baby-face would be *large round eyes, small jaw/chin, small nose, and a shorter face in length.*


I literally have the complete opposite of all of those features. This is why I hate the way I look so much. I mean really, how can I be expected to feel okay about myself when I have the exact opposite of everything that is considered attractive? I know women can be attractive without having every single one of those baby-faced features, but what if you have none of them? I just look like a manly horse-woman.


----------



## LuxAeterna

It _really_ depends on the woman. Their bone structure and features. For some it works, for others it doesn't. I don't think I have a baby face. I like my face the way it is.

I lurve me some Angelina Jolie. Yum!


----------



## Micronian

thewall said:


> I literally have the complete opposite of all of those features. This is why I hate the way I look so much. I mean really, how can I be expected to feel okay about myself when I have the exact opposite of everything that is considered attractive? I know women can be attractive without having every single one of those baby-faced features, but what if you have none of them? I just look like a manly horse-woman.


To have no feminine features would mean you're either a man, or you've taken so much steroids that your testosterone levels are off the charts, like so many cases of East German athletes.

My advice is not to hang out with shallow people--especially shallow men.


----------



## thewall

Micronian said:


> To have no feminine features would mean you're either a man, or you've taken so much steroids that your testosterone levels are off the charts, like so many cases of East German athletes.
> 
> My advice is not to hang out with shallow people--especially shallow men.


Well I can assure you that I'm not a man and that I have never taken steroids, but I do have a big nose, large jaw, small eyes, and a long face. You don't have to take steroids or be a man to have those features, they're just not considered attractive on a woman, especially if you have all of them.

I don't really hang out with anyone besides my husband and he's not shallow. It just hurts when science validates my feelings of unattractiveness.


----------



## lyric

LuxAeterna said:


> It _really_ depends on the woman. Their bone structure and features. For some it works, for others it doesn't. I don't think I have a baby face. I like my face the way it is.
> 
> *I lurve me some Angelina Jolie*. Yum!


Ugh me too.


----------



## blc1

Fawnhearted said:


> Anjelica Huston is beeeeautiful. <3
> 
> The pic of Ai Shinozaki that Micronian posted? She's 20 yrs old...


I agree about Anjelica Huston. I don't think the cute nubile look is necessarily more attractive than the mature sophisticated look. Strong or sharp features can be appealing. I think Meryl Streep is way attractive and she has a noticeably long nose, pronounced chin, and her eyes aren't big and round. Charlotte Gainsburg has a prominent nose, jaw, and chin, but still feminine and attractive. There's more too


----------



## laine73

I find modern Japanese women looking like innocent little girls about to be violated, that 'help me' look on their face. They don't look like sexy sensuous women. No I am not jealous at all. I just feel women should look like women.


----------



## laine73

Meryl Streep is stunning!


blc1 said:


> I agree about Anjelica Huston. I don't think the cute nubile look is necessarily more attractive than the mature sophisticated look. Strong or sharp features can be appealing. I think Meryl Streep is way attractive and she has a noticeably long nose, pronounced chin, and her eyes aren't big and round. Charlotte Gainsburg has a prominent nose, jaw, and chin, but still feminine and attractive. There's more too


----------



## laine73

I think it depends how old you are. Or if a woman finds such a baby faced guy attractive maybe it takes them back to their first love or youth. I happen to like men that look like men. Channing Tatum, anyone? Lol


MissPsychNerd said:


> 'Guess it depends on the girl, but I think baby-faced guys are cute lol. Like this asian celeb. =DD


----------



## Cashew

Not really, it just depends on the person. Don't know why people have to be so mean about baby faced people, or those with angular faces. I'm tired of receiving comments about looking underage and how anyone who likes me is a pedophile.


----------



## ImWeird

Baby-faced women are cute, but Emma Watson has never really done anything for me. I'm not into her. It really depends on the person. You know what sucks? Being a baby-faced guy. I get tired of people freaking out when I tell them my age. I also find that guys are into me more than girls. lol



Siringo said:


> Not really, it just depends on the person. Don't know why people have to be so mean about baby faced people, or those with angular faces. I'm tired of receiving comments about looking underage and how anyone who likes me is a pedophile.


Seriously?


----------



## RiversEdge

laine73 said:


> *I find modern Japanese women looking like innocent little girls about to be violated*, that 'help me' look on their face. They don't look like sexy sensuous women. No I am not jealous at all. I just feel women should look like women.


Yes, they allllll act that way in adult films too - it's very monotonous --- wait, what, I don't watch that stuff :um


----------



## Cashew

ImWeird said:


> Seriously?


It happens pretty often. I've actually been dumped before because of it. I overheard his friends making fun of him for dating a "12 year old", when I was actually older than him. :roll I know I'm young enough for people to be unsure, but come on.


----------



## ImWeird

RiversEdge said:


> Yes, they allllll act that way in adult films too - it's very monotonous --- wait, what, I don't watch that stuff :um


Still perving ehhhh! You just can't help yourself. :b



Siringo said:


> It happens pretty often. I've actually been dumped before because of it. I overheard his friends making fun of him for dating a "12 year old", when I was actually older than him. :roll I know I'm young enough for people to be unsure, but come on.


That's messed up. Obviously he wasn't worth your time if people had that much of a say in the relationship though, ya know? You don't even look that young. By going off the pics on your profile I'd have guessed 18-20 and pretty.


----------



## RiversEdge

ImWeird said:


> Still perving ehhhh! You just can't help yourself. :b


You KNOW :cig
:lol


----------



## ImWeird

RiversEdge said:


> You KNOW :cig
> :lol


You and them innocent asian girl prons opcorn :spank


----------



## arnie

andreiuca said:


> the 10 years old asian with big boobs!


She's 20

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ai_Shinozaki_(gravure_idol)


----------



## Micronian

ImWeird said:


> Baby-faced women are cute, but Emma Watson has never really done anything for me. I'm not into her. It really depends on the person. You know what sucks? Being a baby-faced guy. I get tired of people freaking out when I tell them my age. I also find that guys are into me more than girls. lol
> 
> Seriously?


I was in the same boat when I was in my mid 20s. Even guys, many of them drunk, used to say I looked "cute".

For me, the trick is to grow a little facial hair and wear more conservative/mature clothes. Argyle sweaters


----------



## Aribeth

arnie said:


> She's 20
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ai_Shinozaki_(gravure_idol)


I know she's 20, but that wasn't my point... oh nevermind


----------



## Rossy

Not really.


----------



## matmad94

I'm usually attracted to people who have good bone structure so i generally don't like baby faced girls but have to admit that some of the girls being posted on here are cute XD


----------



## KelseyAlena

andreiuca said:


> No I hate baby-faced women like Jessica Alba, I think they're really ugly.
> 
> I agree, and what's so baby about her face lol


Jessica alba isn't even ugly one bit..but I guess everyone has different opinions.


----------



## Cashew

^ I find it hard to believe anyone can possibly find her UGLY. Not their type, sure, but ugly? :roll


----------



## Micronian

"Ugly" is a person with visible scars, missing teeth, or rearranged facial structures (i.e. Roger Ebert's jaw).

no one in these photos is truly ugly.


----------

